# Can't Sync Iphone 3G To iTunes!



## oak_roberts

hi, a problem has just appeared in that i cant sync contacts or calendars (not really bothered but i am about contacts). ive tried deleting ipod photo cache foilder, itunes sync services folder, and resetting sync history.
now for the strange part..... itunes isnt letting the contacts check box to stay checked :S, i check it, set it to store contacts in windows address book, click apply, it then takes off the tick, tries to sync and comes up with "iTunes could not sync information to the iPhone because a sync session could not be started".
oh, and ive tried killing the 'syncservices.exe' process in the task manager.

any help would be great.
cheers.

system info:
windows xp pro version 2002 service pack 3
itunes 8
iphone 3g software 2.2.1


----------



## DLGibson92

apparently this is due to an update within ITunes do you have any Librarys saved in ITunes of so this might not work but you might need to uninstall your current ITunes and download an older version


----------

